# A Reformation Day Puppet Show



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2006)

With the discussion on Plans for Reformation Day, I would like to share my Reformation Puppet Show. It was received with accolades for two years.

The first year, I didn't keep track of how long it would run and it took 45 minutes which is a long time to hold little kids' attention but I managed to do so for about 30 minutes. The length of the show is about 25 minutes.

Attached is the play itself. Feel free to perform this for any children. We created Martin Luther, Tetzel, Leo X, Eck, Charles, and Calvin puppets. The Martin Luther puppet had a hammer in his hand all the time.

Tetzel is performed best with the voice of a revivalist preacher from the South.

Enjoy...

[Edited on 10-3-2006 by SemperFideles]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the link to the song: "Papal Bulls, Indulgences, and Transubstantiation" which is the finale song sung at the end:

http://www.solideogloria.com/puritanboard/papalbulls.mp3


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 3, 2006)

By the way, I am actually pretty "proud" of myself for the work done on the Papal Bulls song. I found the words online but needed to make a finale song. I recorded and re-recorded and re-recorded my voice about 8 times to create the piece you hear. The song, and accomponying "beat", is all my voice being played back in layered recordings. It took about 3 hours.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

Well done, Rich! 

I love the song.


----------



## satz (Oct 3, 2006)

ooohh you mean that;s you singing? nice!

Do you have the lyrics of the song in text anywhere?




> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> By the way, I am actually pretty "proud" of myself for the work done on the Papal Bulls song. I found the words online but needed to make a finale song. I recorded and re-recorded and re-recorded my voice about 8 times to create the piece you hear. The song, and accomponying "beat", is all my voice being played back in layered recordings. It took about 3 hours.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 3, 2006)

Mark -- See the link in my post for the lyrics.


----------



## satz (Oct 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Mark -- See the link in my post for the lyrics.



ahhh... thanks Andrew!

and nice singing Rich..


----------

